# Briggs and Stratton Engine



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a Yard Machine wood chipper with a Briggs and Stratton 4 cycle engine on it. Model 24A-462G129. Was mulching leaves with it today, it was running fine and all of a sudden it just died. I figured it was out of gas. It sounded like someone had moved the throttle to off, it throttled down and shut off....... I get the gas can and find more than a half was still in the tank. Odd.....I topped it off but it will not start back up. 

Here is what I checked: It has spark, it has gas flow, clean carb ( was just replaced- I checked anyway, its clean). Tried putting gas directly in spark plug hole- it will not fire. Engine turns over freely. Oil is full and still clean. Im stumped!!!!


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

But do you have compression? Stick your finger in the sparkplug hole and give her a pull. 

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

yes it will suck my finger on the hole.


----------



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

Air filter?


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

clean, just replaced


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Compression, fuel and spark.....that's the big three. Timing is an issue. Have you checked the shear pin on the flywheel?


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

Got a compression tester, only had 20 psi


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

So now, as Missouri Bound suggested, pull the flywheel; most likely it's a key, but regardless, it is probably bad, and that's probably not uncommon for that application. Try to pick up an OEM one, because it's cheaper to replace a key than a crankshaft and/or block.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

so what usually happens? The flywheel key snaps?Im confused, When I pull on the cord, its turning the motor over and it has spark so the flywheel has to be attached ???


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Sometimes the key will break completely, and sometimes it will stay intact but bend enough to cause the timing to get off enough to not run. Either way, it's held onto the taper with a nut, so will still turn, but be out of time. I obviously can't say for certain that is the problem, but, based on what you have found so far, that is what I would check next. Not too bad of a job; remove something like 4 or five bolts that hold the cover in place, slide the cover off, loosen the nut to the point that it is flush with the end of the crankshaft, rap it firmly but not forcefully a couple of times with a block of wood between it and a hammer, pull the flywheel off, and inspect the key.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

sounds good, ill look into it this week


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

pwgsx said:


> Got a compression tester, only had 20 psi


Whose to say 20psi ain't enough in a b&s (?). Try different gas?

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

titanoman said:


> Whose to say 20psi ain't enough in a b&s


OP, I forgot to mention this, but yes, titanoman is 100% correct; 20 psi on this engine is not necessarily indicative of a problem. But, it's probably a bit low, so given what you have checked so far, it seems reasonable to me to check it out, since, again, it's not much work to get there.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

pwgsx said:


> I have a Yard Machine wood chipper with a Briggs and Stratton 4 cycle engine on it. Model 24A-462G129. Was mulching leaves with it today, it was running fine and all of a sudden it just died. I figured it was out of gas. It sounded like someone had moved the throttle to off, it throttled down and shut off....... I get the gas can and find more than a half was still in the tank. Odd.....I topped it off but it will not start back up.
> 
> Here is what I checked: It has spark, it has gas flow, clean carb ( was just replaced- I checked anyway, its clean). Tried putting gas directly in spark plug hole- it will not fire. Engine turns over freely. Oil is full and still clean. Im stumped!!!!


I didn't read the other post's. It may have a low oil senser on the motor. If the oil is low it will not run . Check and see it will have one wire going to it . I don't know where it is located but i guess look and see if their is a wire going to the motor down where the oil sump is . If the oil is ok remove it and see if it run's. If so you can do 2 thing's replace or just run motor if oil is ok. This is just to keep motor from seizing up if oil ran out .


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

del schisler said:


> I didn't read the other post's. It may have a low oil senser on the motor. If the oil is low it will not run . Check and see it will have one wire going to it . I don't know where it is located but i guess look and see if their is a wire going to the motor down where the oil sump is . If the oil is ok remove it and see if it run's. If so you can do 2 thing's replace or just run motor if oil is ok. This is just to keep motor from seizing up if oil ran out .


 
He said he had spark. When the low oil sensor is activated there is no spark.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Missouri Bound said:


> He said he had spark. When the low oil sensor is activated there is no spark.


Like i said i ddin't read other post before i posted. I bet the fly wheel key is sheared ? You would have spark but the btdc would be off.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

My guess is flywheel too but, and not to sound, silly and obvious? The plug is hot and gapped properly?

Ethanol and small engines as we know them were never meant to be working together. The suggestion to find fuel the engine was made to handle is a good one. You may have to ask around to find ethanol free stuff. If you are anywhere near something like a NASCAR track the guys will know where to get old fashioned petroleum based gas. 

Nothing really against Iowans and others growing corn for anything but eating. What a giant, overpriced, paid for with subsidies the Ethanol to fuel industry is. Little engines really do scream for mercy or just fry thanks to the stuff when fed them.

If you get in trouble PM me. A friend, in Iowa, from a farm family with thousands of acres of corn grown for fuel, is really up on the Ethanol and small engine disasters. He makes a small fortune buy John Deere lawn tractors with Ethanol blown engines.


----------

